# system 6 vs super six



## shotojs78 (May 20, 2008)

Hi, if you have a choice between a system six and super six with the same components, which one you choose?? and if you want why???

and between the new sram red BB30 crankset and the 2007 or 2008 SI (not the SL 2009) cannondale crankset, which one you choose??

thanks


----------



## Lil Dale (Feb 19, 2009)

It would depend on what you would use it for.I would say if you're looking to race crits and even road races, I'd go with the System or the 09 Super if mostly for RRs.
If you need it for longer rides I'd lean towards the 08 or 09 Super if price is not an issue. It all depends on your weight too.You didn't mention the year but the 08 and 09 Supers are not the same.Also there's a bit of a diff between the 08 and 07 Six.
I would stick with the the SI crank,light and stiff and reasonable on Ebay.


----------



## shotojs78 (May 20, 2008)

really the system six 2007 and 2008 are not the same???


----------



## Lil Dale (Feb 19, 2009)

shotojs78 said:


> really the system six 2007 and 2008 are not the same???


Not quite,they were expensive to built so to keep the price from rising in 08 they went to inter. mod fiber from the mostly Hi mod they used in 07. Not something you want to advertise I guess!


----------



## g_5706 (Aug 5, 2008)

*?*



Lil Dale said:


> Not quite,they were expensive to built so to keep the price from rising in 08 they went to inter. mod fiber from the mostly Hi mod they used in 07. Not something you want to advertise I guess!



Have you ridden both 07-08? Is this something you can feel?
Just curious?

Thanks


----------



## Lil Dale (Feb 19, 2009)

Yes,it's subtle but I didn't-nor did some teammates think the 08 was as tight and put the power down quite like the 07.


----------



## shotojs78 (May 20, 2008)

ok, in my original post, I'M talking about system 6 2008 and super six 2008


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

*Did you read this thread?*

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=168474


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

fornaca68,

I love my System 6 and in the process to upgrade to SR11 by end of the week, current bike set up is Record 10 with SL crank, just sold the crank and decided to go with SR11 crank instead.


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

zamboni said:


> fornaca68,
> 
> I love my System 6 and in the process to upgrade to SR11 by end of the week, current bike set up is Record 10 with SL crank, just sold the crank and decided to go with SR11 crank instead.


Cool, would like to know what your System will weigh with the new SR11 and Campy crank set-up.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Last S6 with Sl crank and Record triple RD came in at 16.8 lbs.


----------



## g_5706 (Aug 5, 2008)

Lil Dale said:


> Not quite,they were expensive to built so to keep the price from rising in 08 they went to inter. mod fiber from the mostly Hi mod they used in 07. Not something you want to advertise I guess!


Hi,

Do you happen to know if the 2008 Team Liquigas System Six has the Hi mod or cheaper carbon?

Thanks


----------



## CoffeeBean2 (Aug 6, 2005)

shotojs78 said:


> ok, in my original post, I'M talking about system 6 2008 and super six 2008


I bought a 2008 System Six over the winter and really like it. I race mostly crits, so I'm eager to see how it performs. I've been using a CAAD9 for the past 2 years.

I'm a bit bummed to read about the difference in carbon from the '07 to the '08, but oh well.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

The team bike is made with Hi mod carbon.


----------



## Curt Hansen (May 12, 2008)

testing


----------



## Curt Hansen (May 12, 2008)

testing1234


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Stop testing on this page.


----------



## Curt Hansen (May 12, 2008)

testing12345


----------



## HikenBike (Apr 3, 2007)

zamboni said:


> The team bike is made with Hi mod carbon.


Sweet! Another reason I'm glad I picked the Liquigas over the '08 model.


----------



## Kabooby (Apr 24, 2005)

For what it's worth I own both the System and Super and absolutely love racing the System over the Super. The System 6 is very stiff and still comfortable even for century rides but the Super is smoother and a little lighter. If I had to pick one I would choose the System 6 but if I was only interested in doing long rides and coffee rides with a muffin stop then the Super it is. You can't go wrong either way but it's always best to hear everyones opinion but listen to your own when choosing. Hope this helps.


----------

